# Complete Hack Makes A Wooden Toolbox



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi friends,
my son asked me this morning what are we gonna do today dadda?
i said i don't know son, whaddya want to do?
he replied, i wanna build something like Bob the Builder....
i asked if he would like to make a toolbox for his stuff,
YES!!! was his response!
i'm no woodworker, so this is truly a labor of love for the boy....

After we rounded up a few materials
(and going to harbor freight for an 18 ga crown stapler/brad nailer for $22, on sale)
i started the layout....

as you can see the camera was able to catch a glimpse of an illusive Shop Gnome.

These speedy lil' demons are rarely seen but common in these parts
they have a penchant for misplacing tools left unattended and hiding remote controls and car keys and other mischief similar to Loki !



1 DIY toolbox!
Contents:
1)  24" 1/2 od Copper Pipe
2)  1/2" Copper Sweat Caps
1)  1" x 4" x 8' Construction Fir, cut to sizes- (there was a nice,>2ft drop for other projects )
1)  1/4" x 7-1/2" x 24" Poplar plank

total cost $15




i clamped 2 pieces that would become the end frames for attaching the copper pipe handle.
i dog eared the end caps at 22.5* and clamped them together for the drilling operation.

With a 1/2" forstner bit, i punched a bore in the fir 1x4 endcaps




I installed the cut to size the 1/2" copper pipe handle and soldered a cap on one end with a propane torch.
i then slid the other end cap onto the copper pipe handle, and soldered it on.

after allowing the copper handle to cool for a while,
i started to get an itchy trigger finger- i wanted to try out the new HF stapler/nailer...
so i locked and loaded the lil 18 gauge semi-auto nailer with some 1/4" x 1-1/4" crown staples and started poppin' a few rounds off.

I installed the poplar wood bottom to the primary end caps and sides very quickly.
the stapler/nailer really makes quick work of it!
after completing the box part of the build, i attached the handle to the box as shown below.




and suddenly the tool box took shape!









now my son gets to put the tools of his trade to work,
for many years to come!

Thanks for taking the time to read,
feel free to share a thought-if you'd like.
all the best


----------



## francist (Aug 29, 2015)

Nice job there, young woodworker(s)!

Believe it or not, building able to knock together a quick tool or job box is a really handy skill. I've made more than I can remember for specific jobs or bunches of parts and associated jigs. If schedules go sideways and the job gets put off, I just stick the whole box on a shelf somewhere and when I come back to it all the parts are still together. Way easier to carry around than a limp cardboard thing.

-frank


----------



## 100LL (Aug 29, 2015)

Great project!  what a great way to spend time with your son.  I'm loggin that away for an activity with my currenlty 19 month old boy.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## brav65 (Aug 30, 2015)

Nice work Mike, I have not forgotten about the box I owe you.  I have been dealing with some family stuff with my daughter and have not been in the shop all summer.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks Brooks! 

No worries, Take all the time you need. 
I haven't done as much scraping as i would have like to anyway.  
i still have a lot of work to do on on my dovetail reference, so please don't feel like there is some sort of deadline 
take care of your own priorities .
all my stuff is for fun and therefore inconsequential to the big picture of things.


----------



## ARKnack (Aug 30, 2015)

Looks real good. Only comment I could make would be to glue the joints to make it stronger. I just built one with my Grandson last winter. Only I used a dowel rod for the handle. You best be careful now because you will now have a "Helper" with your projects. LOL


----------



## brino (Aug 30, 2015)

Mike,

Great fun project for your son. (...and a great reason to get a stapler )
My two sons and I made them each one years ago. We used an old broom handle for the toolbox handle.
Good memories!
-brino


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 30, 2015)

good times!


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 31, 2015)

He will remember the build and the box long after its gone. So much so his son or daughters will be doing the same thing. Best times to a child are the ones we make with them.


----------

